# Kaufempfehlung Tasten Handy mit WLAN und WhatsApp



## tapferertoaser (8. Februar 2015)

Heyho zusammen,

ich komme heute mit ner Frage um die Ecke, für die man mich vielleicht etwas doof anguckt.  Also, meine Mutti hat ein mittlerweile doch recht in die Jahre gekommenes Handy und ich dachte, es wäre mal eine Gute idee ihr zum Geburtstag im Mai, mal ein etwas aktuelleres Modell zu besorgen. Hier kommt allerdings das Problem. Sie hat von Technik absolut keine Ahnung, zumindest was Handys bzw. den IT-Bereich angeht (Ich meine das Ernst, sie hat sich erschrocken, als sie mal versehentlich meinen PC gestartet hat und wusste nicht wie er wieder ausgeht): Im Moment hat sie ein ca. 5 Jahre altes Aufschiebhandy von Nokia, damit sie aber nun doch noch mal etwas mit der Zeit geht, wäre es gut dies gegen eins zu ersetzten, was zumindest WhatsApp kann.
Nun zu den Anforderungen:
- Am besten ein Nokia, damit sie sich nicht an ein neues Betriebssystem gewöhnen muss, zur Not geht auch ein anderes, bei welchem die Bedienung ähnlich aufgebaut ist.
- Es muss ein Tastenhandy sein, also kein Touchscreen.
- WhatsApp muss nutzbar sein und es muss eine WLAN Funktion haben.
- Es sollte per SD Karte erweiterbar sein
- Maximaler Preis um die 100€, etwas mehr geht zur Not auch.

Ich danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Eisbein43 (25. Februar 2015)

Hello.

Ich finde deine Frage gar nicht blöd. Und die Mutti muss ja vernetzt bleiben, sonst geht das ja hier heutzutage nicht mehr 
Also ich hatte vor meinem Smartphone das Nokia C3-01.
Das ist eine Kombination aus Touch und Tasten. Es ist total flach und sehr handlich. Die Bedingung ist einfach und es hat mich Stück für Stück und ganz langsam an das Smartphone herangeführt. 
Ich kann dir keinen Preis sagen, da ich es damals mit Vertrag bekommen hatte.
Whatsapp hat immer gut funktioniert, nur ein Mal musste ich es einschicken, da sich die Software aufgehangen hatte. Es ist sehr elegant. Es kann mit Mikro SD erweitert werden. Super fand ich die Anruftasten, ganz klassich grüner und roter Hörer. Es passiert mir immernoch dass ich das beim Smartphone nicht so richtig hinbekomme. 
Das Nokia ist natürlich jetzt schon älter und ich bin nicht auf dem neuesten Stand bezüglich der Software Updates etc. Da müsstest du mal nachforschen.

Vielleicht ist es ja eine gute Altnerative für deine Mama, dass sie sich, so wie ich, ganz langsam an den Touch gewöhnt. Es gibt bestimmt irgendwann mal gar keine mit tasten mehr. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.
Grüße


PS. Grüß'e an die Heimat


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2015)

Ist sie denn GANZ sicher wegen Tasten? Denn Whatsapp muss man ja per Touch bedienen, gibt es ja nur für die Smartphone-Betriebssysteme - Tasten wären also nur ein Zusatzfeature, wenn überhaupt - aber reine Tastensteuerung wird nicht gehen. 

Was genau hat sie denn für ein Problem mit Touchscreen? 

 Die uralte Menüführung eines Nokia-Knochens wird man eh nicht mehr finden - dafür kann sie aber ja bei einem modernen Handy, also Smartphone, die Funktionen, die sie oft braucht, direkt als Symbol auf dem Start-Screen platzieren, d.h. sie muss eigentlich nie wieder überhaupt in irgendwelche Menüs rein und eine neue Menüführung erst "lernen" ^^  Das mit der Menüführung darf daher an sich auch kein Argument sein.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich würde deiner Mutter mal nicht zu wenig zutrauen.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches "Problem" mit meiner Mutter. Computer kann sie zwar, aber Handys war dann halt doch eher weniger. Aber als sie dann ein Smartphone hatte, mit Android OS, hat sie sich mal nen WE aufs Sofa mit gesetzt und drauf rumgedrückt und rumprobiert. Zusätzlich noch ein paar Dinge gezeigt und dann ging das schon. gleiches Spiel mit meiner ca. 60 jährigen Kollegin. Die hat sonst auch mit Computern wenig am Hut und hat von ihrem Mann dann ein Smartphone geschenkt bekommen. Am Anfang eher mit Schrecken aber sie hat es dann nach 2 wochen doch gelernt das Ding souverän zu bedienen. 

Mein Tip wäre, such mit ihr ein Gerät raus, dass ihr gefällt. Vom preislichen Limit fällt Highend eh raus - also ein Handy, dass nicht komplett veraltet ist aber mit dem sie recht viel machen kann. Auf die Tasten würde ich sogar verzichten. Die Umgewöhnung würde ich ihr einfach mal zutrauen. 
Als Start ist vllt ein früheres Galaxy S mini der so zu empfehlen. Die gibt es schon recht preiswert.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2015)

hier ist 'ne liste mit allen nokia- bzw sybmian-dumbphones dabei, die (noch?) unterstützt werden. 

WhatsApp for Nokia S60

ganz taufrisch sind viele davon natürlich nicht mehr, aber bei dem einsatzzweck sollte das eigentlich keine rolle spielen.
wobei ich zb bei dem 6110 und einigen anderen kaum glauben mag, dass wa drauf läuft. das ist doch sicher 5 + jahre alt? 

wie wärs zb hiermit: 

Nokia X3-02.5 Handy 2,4 Zoll dunkelgrau: Amazon.de: Elektronik

hat tasten, kann wlan, wa und liegt im genannten preisrahmen.


----------



## Eisbein43 (25. Februar 2015)

Bonkic, ich glaube das X3 ist auch eine Kombi aus Touch und Tasten oder?


----------

